# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  SOA -test iemand ervaring?

## iemand21

Heeft er iemand ervaring met een soa-test. Ik heb er al wat over gelezen op internet, en het schijnt ook anoniem te kunnen. Maar dan zoek ik plekken waar dat kan en dan staat er ''ga eerst naar je huisarts en als het echt niet anders kan, kom dan naar ons of maak eerst een afspraak. Ik wil eigenlijk gewoon dat het niet bekend wordt bij mijn verzekering/arts en ik vroeg me af hoe zo'n test in zijn werk gaat: wat doen ze ==> hoe krijg je de uitslag (thuisgestuurd?) etc. Kun je ergens gewoon binnenlopen, of moet je altijd bellen voor een afspraak? 

Alle verhalen/ervaringen zijn welkom! alvast bedankt

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Ik heb gelukkig geen ervaring, maar
bij vermoeden van een soa, kun je je op afspraak laten testen bij de GGD. Dit kan gratis en anoniem. Om in aanmerking te komen voor een soatest bij de GGD moet je daadwerkelijk risico hebben gelopen op een soa. De verpleegkundige zal je aan de telefoon een aantal vragen stellen om het risico in te schatten en je eventueel doorverwijzen. 
Je kan ook naar het inloopspreekuur van de poli Dermatologie in het ziekenhuis Velp. Dit vindt plaats op donderdagochtend van 10.30 uur tot 11.00 uur. Een afspraak maken is daar niet nodig. Wel moet ik erbij zeggen dat je bij een soacentrum, als in het ziekenhuis, zelf voor de kosten moet opdraaien. Bij de GGD wordt gekeken of je recht hebt op een test via hun. Laat je een test doen bij de huisarts, dan kost het natuurlijk niets.

nou heel veel succes,

grtjes
Déylanna

----------


## Nikky278

Het makkelijkste is het gewoon via je huisarts te doen. Mag ik vragen waarom je dat niet wil? Je huisarts is verplicht het geheim te houden, dus je hoeft niet bang te zijn dat iemand er achter komt. 

Anders kun je inderdaad bij de GGD terecht, daar kan het anoniem. Maar dan moet je wel eerst wat vragen beantwoorden, zoals Deylanna al zei.

Als je het via je huisarts doet, kun je bellen voor de uitslag. Hoe lang dat duurt is afhankelijk van waar je je op laat testen. Doe je alles, inclusief HIV, duurt het zo'n twee weken. 
Als je het ergens anders laat testen, weet ik niet hoe het werkt met de uitslag, daar heb ik geen ervaring mee. Dat zou je op dat adres zelf even na moeten vragen.

Op www.soa.nl kun je onder de link "soa" verder klikken naar "adressen voor testen". Daar kun je je postcode invoeren en dan krijg je een lijst met adressen bij jou in de buurt. Op die site staat ook een link naar www.soatest.nl
Op www.soatest.nl kun je een vragenlijst invullen, aan de hand van jouw antwoorden krijg je advies of je je zou moeten laten testen of niet. 

Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.

Xx

----------


## iemand21

Bedankt voor jullie reacties. 

Ja ik zat zo te denken: straks krijg ik een brief thuis en vragen me ouders : waarom doe je een soatest. Of als ik wil overstappen op een andere verzekering dat ze dan denken: die neukt zeker alles wat los en vast zit: die willen we niet: dat gaat te veel kosten als ze een soa oploopt. Ja het is misschien een beetje overdreven. 
en voor me vriend: die heeft geen huisarts (buitenlander) dus die moet het zoiezo anoniem kunnen doen ergens. 

wat ik me ook afvraag: wat doen ze eigenlijk? BLoed afnemen met een naald of iets anders? Doet de huisarts het zelf?

----------


## Nikky278

Nou, als je een keer een soatest hebt laten doen is dat geen reden voor een verzekeringsmaatschappij om je te weigeren. En het genezen van een soa is niet zo heel duur, vaak is het te verhelpen met anitibiotica. Volgens mij mag een verzekeringsmaatschappij je sowieso niet weigeren om medische achtergrond, aangezien iedereen verplicht is verzekerd te zijn.
En het zou inderdaad vervelend zijn als je een brief thuis krijgt met de uitslag, aangezien je niet wil dat je ouders het weten.

Het is maar een idee, maar als jij je nou eens gewoon via je huisarts laat testen, dan weet je of jij iets hebt. Is dat niet het geval, hoeft je vriend zich niet te laten testen, want dan heeft hij dus ook niks. Heb je wel een soa, kun je aan je huisarts vragen of die een plek weet waar hij anoniem een test kan laten doen.

Het testen op soa's stelt niet veel voor. In principe onderzoeken ze je urine, als je ook op HIV laat testen nemen ze ook een buisje bloed. Het testen gebeurt meestal bij een diagnostisch centrum, dus zul je daar je bekertje urine af moeten geven. En je hoeft je geen zorgen te maken dat iemand je er op aankijkt, daar krijgen ze zoveel verzoeken om soatesten dat ze er niet van opkijken. En andere mensen die daar zitten kunnen niet weten waarvoor jij er bent...

Xx

----------


## ARTEP

ik heb een ooit een soa test bij mijn eigen huisarts gedaan. we hebben toen afgesproken dat ik hem zou bellen of even langs zou lopen voor de uitslag.
En volgens mij zit het in de basis verzekering, dan hoor je er verder niets van.

Hoe het gaat? bij een vrouw net als het uitstrijkje, met een eenden bek en dan met een soort van stokje een beetje weefsel weg halen/
bij een man doen ze een soort rietje in de plasbuis en halen zo wat weefsel weg, voelt volgens zeggen vervelend maar niet pijnlijk.

Bij rutger huizen ( zit er 1 in amsterdam)kan je het volgens mij gratis en anoniem laten doen

----------


## ilona spekman

ja ik heb wel ervaring met soa testen ik heb ze alleen online gehaald om precies te zijn bij http://www.thuistestspecialist.nl/ca...een/soa-testen en deze was gelukkig niet positief. later heb ik toch voor de zekerheid bij een huisarts geweest voor een test en toen kreeg ik het zelfde resultaat dus ik heb wel een goede ervaring met die testen

----------


## christel1

Als jullie oud genoeg zijn om seks te hebben, heb dan het lef ook om jullie te laten testen op soa's bij jullie HA, duurt 5 minuten en daarna kan je bellen voor de uitslag. Toch makkelijk niet ? En al die thuistesten, ik zou er toch niet zo op betrouwen, misschien wel voor een zwangerschapstest maar dan is er toch nog een bloedafname om volledige zekerheid te geven....

----------


## Bartluijten

Hoi, 
Ik heb voor jullie een overzicht gemaakt van verschillende soa's (incl. afbeeldingen), zodat jullie al een eerste indruk kunnen krijgen. Hier kunnen jullie zelf vervolgens het toekomstige resultaat sturen rondom symptomen, testen en behandelingen. Jullie kunnen bijv. aangeven of een bepaalde test helpt of juist niet. Jullie kennis wordt vervolgens gebruikt om het toekomstige resultaat te sturen.
Ik hoop dat ik op deze manier iets voor jullie kan betekenen.

De link is: www.mijnklachtenassistent.nl/SOA

----------


## Elisabeth9

"IK" vindt het onbegrijpelijk dat mensen, jong en ouder soms zo nonchalant om gaan met dit soort dingen....als we jong zijn hebben we sex en dat hoort bij het Leven...we worden wel of niet straalbezopen door drankjes en hebben onvoldoende in de gaten dat dit zo'n uitwerking heeft op ons lichaam....

als ik zie wat er op de tv te zien is op allerlei gebieden dan is het "tijd" om je verantwoording te nemen voor datgene wat je doet....neem de tijd om naar een "HUISARTS" te gaan zoals Christel zegt...schamen doen we ons allemaal wel eens, ik was in het verleden wel eens naief, ik had/heb veel vertrouwen in mensen, niet denkend dat iemand mij zou belazeren en bedriegen dus Ja...ik heb wel wat mogen meemaken  :Mad:  maar ik leer er wel van en heb later goed voor mijn lijf gezorgd...dan kan er nog wel eens wat mis gaan, maar een huisarts is veilig en betrouwbaar!!!!!...soms kun je een test laten uitvoeren en heb je een paar dagen later al een resultaat via de telefoon als je belt voor de uitslag....DOEN want dat "mooie lijf" van iemand moet nog heel lang mee....mannen willen graag kinderen verwekken later, en vrouwen willen zwanger worden ( de meesten) en dan kan dat allemaal....zorg dat je geen slachtoffer wordt omdat je niet "durft" te gaan voor een goede behandeling en onderzoek!!! je bent het " WAARD " !!!! wazige testjes die je via internet zou kunnen doen of kopen heb ik een "bloedhekel" aan....gisteravond zag ik op de Nederlandse televisie nog een progamma over je lijf en allelei Soa's...heel boeiend eigenlijk...het mooiste is dat je altijd geholpen kunt worden met medicijnen...Condooms zijn misschien niet prettig maar het gaat wel om je veiligheid en ziekte's te voorkomen, afgezien van zwangerschap die je ook nog kunt hebben!!!! Opletten dus... :Big Grin:  Succes....
fijne dag allen en heb het goed en plezierig....

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------


## gerard1977

Hoi, 
Herkennen van een SOA, lees dit eens!
*Hoe herkent u een seksueel overdraagbare aandoening?*
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...andoening.html
Gerard

----------


## cleo

Ik heb een paar mnd geleden een soa test gedaan ik was erg zenuwachtig had het in geen jaren hoeven te doen.
Toen de uitslag kwam was ik zo blij alles was goed ze hadden me o.a getest op Herpes en HIV toen ik 2 weken later moest bellen voo r de uitslag was ik zo zenuwachtig en toen kwam het verlossende antwoord van de assistente dat alles goed was  :Big Grin: .Suc6

----------


## Janneke

> Ik heb een paar mnd geleden een soa test gedaan ik was erg zenuwachtig had het in geen jaren hoeven te doen.
> Toen de uitslag kwam was ik zo blij alles was goed ze hadden me o.a getest op Herpes en HIV toen ik 2 weken later moest bellen voo r de uitslag was ik zo zenuwachtig en toen kwam het verlossende antwoord van de assistente dat alles goed was .Suc6


Fijn dat er niets aan de hand was. Wat was de precieze reden dat je je had laten testen?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik denk dat Cleo geen antwoord meer geeft Janneke, ik zie dat ze maar 1x gepost heeft... :Wink:  en dat was in december 2012...

Ik denk dat er allerlei redenen kunnen zijn om jezelf te laten testen..bv: onveilig vrijen, of er achter komen dat je door iemand besmet bent geraakt, of gewoon omdat je een nieuwe vriend hebt gekregen en je er zeker van wilt zijn dat alles "gezond" is... :Smile: 

Groetjes en een prettige dag gewenst Janneke... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

